# Zeilenweise in Datei schreiben/auslesen



## joergh (9. Okt 2007)

Hallo!

Hat jemand ein griffiges beispiel, wie man zeilenweise in eine Datei schreibt und wir man eine Datei zeilenweise ausliest?

Konnte sowas leider nicht finden...

Dazu noch eine weitere Frage: Die Datei soll direkt mit angegeben werden (z.B. "C:\verzeichnis\datei.txt"). Wie macht man sowas?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## The_S (9. Okt 2007)

Was verstehst du denn unter "griffiges" Beispiel? Stichworte BufferedReader und BufferedWriter


----------



## SlaterB (9. Okt 2007)

läuft doch gerade schon:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=57039


----------



## insertcoin (9. Okt 2007)

```
BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(z.B. "c://test.txt"));
    BufferedWriter bw = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter(z.B. "c://test2.txt")); 


       while((zeile = in.readLine()) != null)//einlesen bis Ende Datei erreicht wird
            bw.write(zeile);
```

und das ganze noch in nen try/catch block, wegen exceptions.


----------

